# New GSD puppy questions (Schutzhund pedigree)



## DeltaAlpha (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

We’re thinking about adopting a new female German Shepherd Dog. My family consists of me, my wife, and our teenage children. We live in a house with about a 1/2 acre yard. I have visited the puppy’s kennel (breeder’s house) and met the parents. Both parents were well behaved and I had a great interaction with them. The puppy’s pedigree is decorated with many Schutzhund designations including SCH-3, IPO-3, FH2, etc. I want to make sure I’m doing the right thing for both the dog and my family by bringing the puppy into my home. I have a few questions I hope someone can help me with their insight:

* Do I have to put the new puppy through bite work training?

* Can I replace bite work training with something else such as tracking or am I asking for trouble by not working with the puppy’s genetics?

* Does bite work training make the dog less safe for families?

* Can the whole family be involved with the bite training or should there only be one primary handler?

I appreciate you reading through this post. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Jay


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

** Do I have to put the new puppy through bite work training?* No you do not, and if you don't feel comfortable with it, do not do it...or your pup may not have "it" even though the pedigree has titles.

** Can I replace bite work training with something else such as tracking or am I asking for trouble by not working with the puppy’s genetics*?
Tracking is an excellent way of bonding, teaching discipline and working the pups mind, it is one exercise that most people should utilize just for the fun!
** Does bite work training make the dog less safe for families? *
No, I think the dog with proper foundation and obedience should be MORE safe around family and all situations. But it depends on the dogs genetics and temperament...some SchH dogs are a liability as are dogs that aren't trained in it. Truely obedience is the most important phase of training and sets the foundation for the other two.

** Can the whole family be involved with the bite training or should there only be one primary handler?*

One handler for SchH training, period. It is hard enough getting the dog to be "on" for one person, having several different handlers will bring confusion;
tension, stress, timing, emotions, training methods are all felt down the leash. It wouldn't be fair to a dog while learning to be subjected to many different handlers or inconsistancy. 
After the dog is proven with titles, then the handler shouldn't matter and many experienced SchH titled dogs help new handlers "learn the ropes" because the training is instilled in them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs' parents have Schutzhund titles, but it's not something I'm interested in doing. It takes a big time commitment, and you'd need to find a good club. ANY activity is perfectly fine - AKC obedience, agility, dock diving, herding, tracking, or even just a family hiking companion. Training is a great way to bond with your dog, and can be a lot of fun too! You get to decide what interests YOU, there's no reason you need to do any particular kind of training based on your dog's genetics.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Same here, all my dogs parents have SCHuzthung titles but I could care less about it so the only training I do is obedience (which should be required for all dogs!)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You do not have to do bite work. Bite work should be one handler only. No, bite work will not make your dog dangerous.

I will say that if you are getting a high drive puppy, that you do something with him so he has an outlet for all that drive. Find a sport that works for him and you like obedience or agility if SchH doesn't apeal to you.


----------



## DeltaAlpha (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thanks .. Photo of puppy*

Thank you everybody for your prompt results.. I feel much better about a decision to get the new puppy. She's scheduled to come home around xmas time. I have attached a photo (4 weeks)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My dogs' parents have Schutzhund titles, but it's not something I'm interested in doing. It takes a big time commitment, and you'd need to find a good club. ANY activity is perfectly fine - AKC obedience, agility, dock diving, herding, tracking, or even just a family hiking companion. Training is a great way to bond with your dog, and can be a lot of fun too! You get to decide what interests YOU, there's no reason you need to do any particular kind of training based on your dog's genetics.


Nicely said.


----------

